# Cath along with Pressure Wire(93571)



## jkirasich (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting denials for the 93571 being billed along with the new cath codes (specifically 93458).  In the CPT it states: "during coronary angiography or theraputic intervention" which would lead me to believe that since the angiography is included with the new cath codes that this can be used together.  Any ideas/opinions/info? Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 8, 2011)

jkirasich said:


> Getting denials for the 93571 being billed along with the new cath codes (specifically 93458).  In the CPT it states: "during coronary angiography or theraputic intervention" which would lead me to believe that since the angiography is included with the new cath codes that this can be used together.  Any ideas/opinions/info? Thanks!



Yes this is billable with the new cath codes.


----------



## daniel (Feb 8, 2011)

You need to append modifier 26 to this code (CPT 93571).

I know it's an add on code, but look into this and you'll find the same answer. It also states this in Encoder pro.


----------

